# Chicago area-Learn to Snowkite



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

*Snowboarding*

I learnt Snow Boarding from an ebook when I was a beginner.


----------



## JustLove (Jul 2, 2010)

LMAO, still looks super dangerous and too complicated.


----------

